# Help.



## bikerchicspain (May 4, 2009)

These Iguanas need Help, They are being kept in appalling conditions many die, I have tried through the normal channels, but they belong to the town hall, They are at a park called "parque de las naciones" in Torrevieja,Alicante, Spain. They are in direct sunlight all day, no substrate and so have a look for yourselves.I was told that if i tried to do anything about this that i would not find another job in the area, What i need is for you to post these photos and address on every forum you know, any nationality.

This poor guy hits his face on the glass as he has other males on the other side of a glass partition.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3380/3500566363_f4b9b34dc8.jpg?

This guy is so dry and does not have the humidity needed to shed..
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3262/3500391765_9b22567a38.jpg?v=0

this is their only source of water..
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3319/3501387050_fc18266fa3.jpg?v=0

this cannot carry on. please post to anyone that can email Torrevieja [email protected];[email protected]
notice the substrate or lack of..
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3413/3500574675_7b86c866c7.jpg?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3551/3501199678_1334953cb1.jpg?v=0

This is their lighting,probably more than 6 months old.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3392/3501203128_d594d0d849.jpg?v=0


----------



## chadk (May 4, 2009)

Well, if they are in the sun all day long, their lighting being more than 6mo old or even 6yrs old would not really matter would it? What are the temps and relative humidity there? Water looks reasonably clean...


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 4, 2009)

First of, the water bowls are green, secondly there is glass between the iguana and the sun, so no UVA/B there at all, Imagine the temps Spainsh sunshine in may its 25Ã‚Âºc upwards thats befor you put yourself in that green house where they have to live., Humidity, What humidity, They started of at 7 now there are four. No branches to climb, no substrate and dry food,


----------



## chadk (May 4, 2009)

Not defending them, just want to be informed before engaging in any email campaign...

No branches? In one pic I see a tree\branch of some kind and an iggie on it.

How long have they been in there? They are all nice and big. Do you know where and when they got them?


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 4, 2009)

Sorry i have been trying for 2 years the town hall to let me take them on and make their habitat natural, Its impossible to say how long they have been there as they die then they get more. People buy them then when they get too big they give them to the park to die a slow death and sometimes painfull. There was one guy that i warned them he was going to die as they had it with a prominant male and he was under constant attack, he was full of bite marks. The branches they have are floor height there arent any that go up to the ceiling which is about 80cm high..


----------

